# Autumn Fair Newark



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just to remind you that we have a new show rally at Newark this year
dates are 3rd to 6th September and cost is £35 for the weekend.

RichardandMary will be marshaling this one and it will be there last time as marshals so if you could all get yourselves organised and get booking it would be much appreciated by them and me.

We have 15 on the rally list so far and I do know that only 2 have actually booked with Event they being S1LVERFOX and Badger although several are showing confirmed :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just in case you don't know where the rally listy is itsHERE

Jacquie


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Need to check my diary, but enjoyed myself at Newwark earlier this year
Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more going :?: :?: :?: look like this might be our smallest show rally yet :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

would love to attend except we are on holiday in europe at this time, another year perhaps??


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

lucy2 said:


> would love to attend except we are on holiday in europe at this time, another year perhaps??


In that case Chris what are you doing on the rally list and showing confirmed :roll: I have taken you off the list now as you are not attending :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

sorry didnt realise i had booked newark, you can give me a severe b*****ing at southport :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see we have gained one more for Newark anybody else going :?: :?: :?: :?: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more PLEASE can we at least make 20 vans attending.

Have any of you on the rally list booked yet even???


Speak to me people please




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

OHHHHHHHH I see we have jumped up to 19 vans now well done folks but we could still do with a few more going.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

OH 20 now  if you would all like to get booking with Event now as Gina wants something to do there :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still a lot unconfirmed on Newark listy :roll: come on guys and girls get your acts together please and get booking


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still 8 unconfirmed for Newark have any of you now booked???

jakjon
JimM
jbs61
tude
motorhomer2
havingfun
artona
ballymoss



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more of you now booked for Newark :?: :?: :?: you only have till 27th August in which to pre book.



Jacquie


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry Jacquie, won't be doing Newark, as down for S****horpe and can't do both. I hope S****horpe is still a definite, even though not many on the list! Ann


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

domannhal said:


> Sorry Jacquie, won't be doing Newark, as down for S****horpe and can't do both. I hope S****horpe is still a definite, even though not many on the list! Ann


Ok Ann thanks for letting us know I will delete you from Newark, as to S****horpe as far as I know its still going ahead but if you contact artona he will let you know

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We still have 9 unconfirmed on the rally list you only have till 27th August to pre book with Event Developments

jakjon
JimM
jbs61
tude
motorhomer2
havingfun
artona
ballymoss
Jezport

We do have plenty of room for a few more to join the rally.




Jacquie


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It's only our 3rd month having taken up this way of life so our plans are still all dissorganised :? We're in France 4th to 11th so stuffed up this year big time for two weekends. We'll make sure to encompass all next years rallies


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still 8 unconfirmed on the rally list pre booking closes on 27th August folks so do get a move on and let us know when you have booked with Event Developments




Jacquie


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We are booked on the 07.00ish shuttle so will try to call in on the show on the way home as day visitors, depending on the M25.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


Pre booking for this show closes on 27/08/2010 so you only have till this coming Friday to book and there are still 7 on the rally list unconfirmed

JimM
jbs61
tude
motorhomer2
havingfun
artona
Jezport.

If you would be so kind as to let us know when you have booked it would be appreciated


Jacquie


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

jan's just swapped a shift with another nurse, and we are now free this weekend 3/4/5 of sept are we too late to join your group at the show, we were intending to go as day visitor's so hadn't booked anything but if you can accomadate us will ring "event's" tomorrow.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

jan's just swapped a shift with another nurse, and we are now free this weekend 3/4/5 of sept are we too late to join your group at the show, we were intending to go as day visitor's so hadn't booked anything but if you can accomadate us will ring "event's" tomorrow.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken

Yes booking is still available add yourself to the rally list and book with Event



Jacquie


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

have booked and paid with event's but could only add myself to provisional list here.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Ken

I just went to confirm you on the MHF list but I see you managed to do it yourself


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

You can still book for Newark up to 3/09/2010 so all those on the rally list can you please GET BOOKING


Still showing unconfirmed are if you would be so kind to let us know if you are booking or not it would be appreciated. Thanks

JimM
jbs61
tude
motorhomer2
havingfun
artona
Jezport



Jacquie


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Badger & silverfox will be there by about 11.30am Friday.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Deserves a BUMP



Gosh who`d want to be a rally co-ordinater.

Its like tryng to sell hearing aids to elephants. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Dave p


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

These folks are still showing unconfirmed HAVE YOU BOOKED :?: 

JimM
jbs61
tude
motorhomer2
havingfun
Happyrunner


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

* Pre booking is now closed for Newark*

Jacquie


----------

